# How many seeds from pollinated auto?



## BagSeed (Feb 5, 2009)

I am planning on doing a grow of Auto AK47 this year and got a 10 pack of the seeds. I am planning on starting some as early as possible in the year and breeding these to make seed for a second round of them. Anyone know how many seeds a heavily pollinated one will produce? Also, how old do males have to be to pollinate and how late is too late to pollinate the females. Thanks.


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 5, 2009)

now i havent tried making seeds yet but i would figure the bigger the bud u pollinate the more seeds it will produce could be wrong tho.i would wait till there in about 2-3 weeks flowering for i put the male in with autos JMO


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 5, 2009)

well thats anyones guess ,,,i pollen grain equals one seed ,,

males will open ther sacs and let out pollen when there ready ,,,and i would pollinate the females from around 3 weeks into flower ,,
but if you are just using them to make seeds leave them to gether growing and let them do there thing eace:
but i would read up as much as you can in the breeding section before you start 
goodluckeace:


----------



## BagSeed (Feb 8, 2009)

Well is it possible to get 100 seeds from one auto plant?


----------



## Hick (Feb 9, 2009)

BagSeed said:
			
		

> Well is it possible to get 100 seeds from one auto plant?



...."*thousands*"... one grain of pollen and one pistil = a seed...


----------



## BagSeed (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok well thats good to know. Thanks for the help and hopefully i will have a very nice auto flower grow this summer


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 11, 2009)

its amazing how many seeds can be found in one little nug.  If you just leave the males in a closet with females you will get more than enough seeds.


----------



## goneindawind (Feb 12, 2009)

i have gotten 200 plus seeds from an auto b4 out doors next to each other


----------

